# Service Bible



## Edm (Jan 1, 2016)

What bible do you carry to service? I have many, reference bibles are pretty thick. They stay at home. I have been taking my iPad, with the Reformtion heritage KJV to church. I want a real book bible to take though. What do you take?


----------



## Justified (Jan 1, 2016)

I take what the minister preaches from, regardless of mine own preferences in translation. At the present moment that is the ESV, which is my favorite translation of the critical text, though my preferences have shifted back to the KJV; yet, nonetheless, I still plan on carrying my ESV to church.


----------



## JimmyH (Jan 1, 2016)

I too bring what my pastor mainly (with some exceptions) preaches, and does readings out of. In this case the NKJV. I have a large print Nelson text only version.


----------



## Edward (Jan 2, 2016)

Kindle Fire- only thing with big enough print to read and small enough to slip into my pocket when I need my hands free for ushering or diaconal duties. Since we use ESV, that's the primary translation on there, but KJV or Calvin's Commentaries are one touch away.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jan 2, 2016)

I carry/preach from an ESV New Classic Reference Bible.


----------



## Frosty (Jan 2, 2016)

The ESV Reformation Study Bible, although I'm considering moving to a smaller ESV without notes soon. My pastor preaches from the ESV and I want something a little smaller.


----------



## Edm (Jan 2, 2016)

Frosty said:


> The ESV Reformation Study Bible, although I'm considering moving to a smaller ESV without notes soon. My pastor preaches from the ESV and I want something a little smaller.



I got that from my wife. I really like it, but again, it is thicker than I am looking for.


----------



## DW1689 (Jan 2, 2016)

ESV thinline for me  

Fits easily in our daughter's changing bag!


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 2, 2016)

I've been trying to decide on this too. The problem is, I like the NASB translation and there's always a downside to any of the editions I'd like to get (red letters, really?). And I like the notes I've accumulated. I'm seriously considering having my present Bible rebound in a good leather and having the bookmaker remove the maps and extra "study" junk at the back to make it smaller. The trouble might be keeping the last ligature intact.

(Over the years, I've gone back and forth about carrying a translation that matches the readings in church and have sided with keeping my own and using a pew Bible if there's something I'd like to follow "live" during a service.)


----------



## ZackF (Jan 2, 2016)

Small text only KJV usually.


----------



## bookslover (Jan 2, 2016)

None. I use the ESV and our pastor preaches from the NASB (sigh...). So, I just use the NASB pew Bible.


----------



## Jack K (Jan 2, 2016)

For carrying to church, I want a Bible small enough to fit in the palm of my hand or in a pocket. The ESV compact thinline does the trick. Or if I want to go even lighter, I sometimes use the Bible on my phone.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 2, 2016)

I like preaching from a relatively thin Bible because it is easier to carry and work with. I use a Nelson Signature series thin line NKJV. It is calfskin and I love it, but it is rapidly falling apart. I would get another one, but it is now out of print and used ones in good condition regularly sell for upwards of $500.


----------



## joejohnston3 (Jan 2, 2016)

I take and use The Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible. I have been so thankful that this was released and now have a good KJV reformed study Bible. Our pastor uses the ESV but I still prefer the KJV.


----------



## johnny (Jan 3, 2016)

I don't carry a hard copy bible around much anymore,
I always use Logos on the ipad, But I find it hard to deal with.
Logos works much better on my laptop, still learning to use their ipad app,

But I take forever to learn computer stuff nowdays.
Once Win XP finished, it was all downhill for me,,,


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 3, 2016)

This is the bible I use to preach from

http://www.puritanboard.com/showthread.php/86442-Best-Bible-for-Preaching?p=1074592#post1074592


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 3, 2016)

Schuyler ESV.


----------



## Jake (Jan 4, 2016)

I go back and forth between a text only KJV and my Reformation Heritage KJV Study Bible. My pastor preaches out of the KJV, but sometimes for catechism class and such I like being able to refer to the creeds, catechisms, and confessions in the back of the Reformation Heritage Study Bible. It is heavy though, which can be a bit of a problem.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Jan 4, 2016)

An Allan ESV Reader's Edition. But I have been considering the idea of an IPad and blowing up the text to "really big" with the Kindle App as I dislike wearing my reading glasses, and our sanctuary is not terribly bright if the sun is not shining.


----------



## 2ndViolinist (Jan 6, 2016)

My pastor preaches out of the ESV, so I bring that to worship services. For personal Bible study, I prefer the KJV but sometimes use the ESV, NKJV, or NASB.


----------



## MCM180 (Feb 2, 2016)

We use the NKJV. I have a Hank Hanegraaf Legacy study bible I use (got it as a gift) because it has plenty of space for note-taking between the columns. And the paper is thick enough to hold up to note-taking. Many bibles are printed on very thin paper that won't survive note-taking. 

The binding is largely made of duct and packaging tape at this point. The book is heavy but I carry a backpack to church so it's not a problem. 

I have never really used the study notes in it. I have no knowledge of Mr. Hanegraaf or his theology, and haven't bothered to look him up.


----------



## jambo (Feb 3, 2016)

I bring a hard copy of the ESV. I have considered bringing an electronic version instead but I find it far easer navigating to other passages in a hard copy rather than an electronic one.


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 3, 2016)

This is my Sunday Bible, and the Bible I preach from: http://www.bibledesignblog.com/2014/10/crossway-heirloom-legacy-esv-black-brown-goatskin.html


----------



## Nathan (Feb 3, 2016)

I carry my well-worn NASB thinline to services and it's also the Bible I've taken with me to the pulpit on the occasions I've been given to preach and the Bible I use to lead our Wednesday night studies. I've had it for probably 10 years or so and it's full of highlights, marks, and dog-eared pages. It was by my side in the hospital when my wife was having surgery in the first year of our marriage, at Cleveland Clinic when I stayed overnight for my brother's operation, and it's been in my hands most mornings and evenings for regular use for the better part of the last decade. I think that's why I prefer it so much to others that I have. I'm more familiar with it, even so far as knowing on what part of the page a particular verse is printed on. In the last year, as my wife and I did a cover-to-cover read for 2015, we read from the ESV, which I am slowly becoming more accustomed to. Growing up, the Pastor at my church preached from the KJV and I used that version extensively all the way through High School. In fact, the majority of verses I've committed to memory are in the old King's English and I find myself slipping into that from time to time when teaching. Our current Pastor preaches from the NIV and that was a key factor in which version I bought for my wife on our first Christmas together.

May the Lord grant you peace,

-Nathan


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 3, 2016)

Westminster Reference Bible, Calfskin. It was given me as a gift, and it suites me very well. I intend to get another when it wears out.


----------

